# HP 24" 1920x1200, evga GTX 460, 8800GTX



## jojoenglish85

Nice screens man, GLWS!!!


----------



## Dobbie

PMed


----------



## btwalter

Can you tell me the Part Number for the 460? Looking for one that matches my FTW so I can SLI them and add them into my loop.


----------



## pbasil1

Pms replied to


----------



## pbasil1

GTX 460 SOLD!


----------



## Thecityskies

YGPM.


----------



## MistaDowner

Thanks Again


----------



## cssorkinman

The 24 inch hp is awesome.... I've been using one for about 2 years now , head and shoulders above my 1900x1080's.


----------



## pbasil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 24 inch hp is awesome.... I've been using one for about 2 years now , head and shoulders above my 1900x1080's.


Wanna buy 2 more?


----------



## cssorkinman

Would love to, my 2600k/ 6970 rig cries out for more screen real estate, but I'm thinking I couldn't give near what your asking for them. Not that they aren't worth it


----------



## dhenzjhen

YHPM for XFX 8800GTX


----------



## lynxxyarly

Props for the w2408h I bought mine like 5 years ago and it's been the best monitor I've ever had the pleasure of working with. Such a good monitor.


----------



## Zaiber

Still have the 8800?


----------



## pbasil1

8800 Sold!


----------

